# Deco Studio vs Embroidery Studio



## klopping (Aug 24, 2009)

I am obviously new to the forums, although I have been following them for a while. I have found a ton of valuable information, and it is appreciated. I am looking at getting into embroidery and was wondering what the key differences are between Wilcom/Corel's Deco Studio and Wilcom's Embroidery Studio? Price is obvious, but being new to embroidery, I was wondering if I should just jump into Embroidery Studio. My hope is that I can gain the experience to do most of my own digitizing, but I don't want to sink the savings into software if it is not necessary. Thanks, in advance, for you guidance. Bill


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Bill.
I started out in Embroidery about 2 years ago. I bought a complete package of machine and software together. The salesman advised me to only buy the Edit/plus version of Wilcom which I believe has now been superceeded by Deco Studio. I took his advice , as he rightly said, I could not use the higher version because it was too advanced for me. As a starter in the business he was right. Deco Studio is enough to get started with and learn the trade. It did everything I needed. I have now, after 2 years, upgraded to ES because my business has advanced and so have my digitising skills. 
Hope this helps and good luck. 
Earl


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Bill:

I was in your situation about two years ago. I tried 2 different software packages, both starter systems, before Deco came out. I bought Deco based on being new to the embroidery world and digitizing and I am so glad I did. In having some automation in the software, I didn't have to know all the details at one time to be able to produce quality work. As I progressed and learned by running my machines and watching designs sew out, I was able to begin learning the process of digitizing itself. Deco was a great learning place to do that. I was able to produce some really nice designs while learning what worked and what didn't. When I got to the point where I needed more control in my designs, I was ready to upgrade to ES. I have only had ES for about one month but the difference is huge. One thing to keep in mind, is that as you progress up in Wilcom, what you paid for the first package is included in the cost of the upgrade. In other words, what I paid for Deco was put toward the cost of ES1 and it continues with every upgrade so you won't lose anything by starting where you can learn bite by bite. Having used Deco for 2 years allowed an easy transition to ES because I already knew how to manage the software and I had been able to learn when and how to use comp, density, stitch length, and all the other pieces that goes into producing a well running and attractive design. Working with Wilcom has also been a really good experience. I have been able to get help when I needed it and they have always responded quickly, which is important in this business. I see on this forum, talk of a lot of different software and everyone has a different opinion based on their own experience. The learning curve in the business is tremendous but the software you use is the one foundational part that will make the biggest difference in your experience and what you can produce in a finished product. Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## klopping (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you, Earl and Jim. I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I haven't heard or read anyone talk bad about Wilcom other than the price. I do believe you usually get what you pay, though. Now I understand a little better about the differences in the software and where I should start. I think I am going with DecoStudio and see where it goes. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

How is deco working for you sofar?
Is the quality of your design high enough or do I understand it wrong and does the quality not change after one upgrades Just the options in the more expensive program.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Earl,
Is there a difference in the quality of your design between the 2 programs?


----------



## klopping (Aug 24, 2009)

Deco Studio is definitely the place to start if you are new to embroidery. So far, it has handled anything that has come our way. I still couldn't say that I use but a fraction of the functionality of Deco Studio. I hope to be able to do the training that Wilcom offers in the near future. I think that training is the first step to understanding the reasons why you would move to Embroidery Studio. Worth every penny we paid for it. Bill


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

The way I understand now is it has more parameters to control and probably more options regarding to stitches but you can work professionaly and deliver quality with deco too.( not only with embroidery studio)


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Rene,
The Program I had before was the Edit/Plus version. It was not combined with Corel Draw. It was a very good program and as Klopping has said too , I never used the full funtionality of the program either. Deco Studio should be more than able to serve your needs and is a very good program to start with. Just make sure that when you buy it that you get some training. If you go to the fairs you should see the Wilcom agents there and speak with Clemont from Wilcom. ( Did you see him in Stuttgart?). I bought mine with my Barudan machine and whenever I have a question they will always help me. 

Earl


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Earl,

Danke! N didn't see wilcom there but we did the messe in 1 day and were not coming for embroidery just walked in to it.
I am making my decision today probably the barudan elite pro BEVT Z1501CBII (330x500) or the bridgetype.

Regards


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I have my second machine, a BEVT Z1501CBII coming this Friday. Really love the machine and the support I get with it. Incredably helpful people. Are you buying from Holland or from Germany?? 
Good luck whatever you do .
Earl.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> I have my second machine, a BEVT Z1501CBII coming this Friday. Really love the machine and the support I get with it. Incredably helpful people. Are you buying from Holland or from Germany??
> Good luck whatever you do .
> Earl.


Probably Belgium cause they will provide training in Holland they don't
I am near belgium and far from Germany so.
Did you consider the bridge type or is that not nessesary?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a deco example (initial stitch out). I've been using deco since approx July 09 - no other experience. Customer e-mailed a .jpg. I imported into Corel. It would not trace in draw or convert to deco. I left the image on the screen to refer to as I re-created in deco. Took a couple of hours, and I admittedly have some tweaking still to do. Stitched with Barudan single head 15 needle


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good to me 
why is mebroidey studio on the market, haha?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I did it!
I bought a barudan Elite pro and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
I had a lot of doubts (amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.

Regards from tthe Netherlands ( europe)


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Prinsz said:


> Ok I did it!
> I bought a barudan Elite pro and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
> I had a lot of doubts (amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
> I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.
> ...


Congratulations and the best of luck with your business.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations. You've done your homework - so be confident in your decision and learn, learn, learn!


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx and I will learn learn


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

Prinsz said:


> Ok I did it!
> I bought a barudan Elite pro and the deco studio with it to start my embroidery business.
> I had a lot of doubts (amaya,or the barudan bridgetype, deco or embroidery etc. etc.) and I hope this is gonna work out for me.
> I would like to thank you all for your replies and when I handle the learning curve I hope to help others as well as you all helped me.
> ...



That was 2010. 5 years later, how did it go?


----------



## haejohn (Oct 6, 2007)

tatterscreek said:


> Hi Bill:
> 
> I was in your situation about two years ago. I tried 2 different software packages, both starter systems, before Deco came out. I bought Deco based on being new to the embroidery world and digitizing and I am so glad I did. In having some automation in the software, I didn't have to know all the details at one time to be able to produce quality work. As I progressed and learned by running my machines and watching designs sew out, I was able to begin learning the process of digitizing itself. Deco was a great learning place to do that. I was able to produce some really nice designs while learning what worked and what didn't. When I got to the point where I needed more control in my designs, I was ready to upgrade to ES. I have only had ES for about one month but the difference is huge. One thing to keep in mind, is that as you progress up in Wilcom, what you paid for the first package is included in the cost of the upgrade. In other words, what I paid for Deco was put toward the cost of ES1 and it continues with every upgrade so you won't lose anything by starting where you can learn bite by bite. Having used Deco for 2 years allowed an easy transition to ES because I already knew how to manage the software and I had been able to learn when and how to use comp, density, stitch length, and all the other pieces that goes into producing a well running and attractive design. Working with Wilcom has also been a really good experience. I have been able to get help when I needed it and they have always responded quickly, which is important in this business. I see on this forum, talk of a lot of different software and everyone has a different opinion based on their own experience. The learning curve in the business is tremendous but the software you use is the one foundational part that will make the biggest difference in your experience and what you can produce in a finished product. Good luck on your new venture.



I was wondering if anyone can help me. I bought the Wilcom DecoStudio E2 back in 2013. We are having continuous issues with the computer storage filling up. Well, to make a long story short, we took everything we could off the computer and even uninstalled some programs...including our Wilcom DecoStudio. So now that I finally have a computer guy come in and take care of the issue with the storage, I can't find my disk anywhere in our shop. UGH!!!!. I can find the 2nd disk that has the corel 5 on it, I have the dongle but not disk to reinstall the program. Can anyone help me here that Might know where I can find this same disk online. I've exhausted myself in the search for it here at my shop and online. I called Wilcom also and they said that can't help me. Of course they want me to upgrade to the new version at $800. I can't pay that much right now. Can anyone help me with this? Thank you.


----------

